# Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken :-)



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo, suche schon seit längerem nach einem neuen Teichforum, weil mein Früheres abhanden gekommen ist. Glaube hier auch einige Namen wiedererkannt zu haben 
Aber zuerst möchte ich mich und meinen Teich ein bisschen vorstellen. 
Wir haben unseren Teich jetzt das 4. Jahr und haben sehr viel Freude damit 







Viele Tiere haben sich selbst angesiedelt und leben relativ friedlich nebeneinander her. Natürlich regiert hier auch fressen und gefressen werden, aber das ist ja normal  Gefüttert wird nur mal um die Fische (__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge) durchzuzählen, sonst nicht...




Besonders ans Herz gewachsen sind mir Teichpflanzen und Pflanzen rund um den Teich. Leider ist mein Miniteich nur 2x3m groß und faßt bei einer Tiefe von 1m-80cm (Schlamm???) etwa 1000-1200 Liter. Weil Teichtiere ja auch von Plankton und Phytoplankton leben, wird der Teich nicht direkt gefiltert, sondern nur das Wasser bewegt und über eine Kaskade zurückgeleitet. Damit keine größeren Lebewesen geschreddert werden, ist die Springbrunnenpumpe durch feines und grobes Filtermaterial gesichert und absolut unterdimensioniert (1200 Liter/h Std über 70cm Höhenunterschied macht ca. 600l/h output). 




Trotzdem ist der Teich klar (nur im Mai kurze Algenblüte) und seit diesem Jahr gibt es auch keine Fadenalgen mehr...
Dieses Jahr war die Pumpe noch nicht angeschlossen, weil ich auf Nachwuchs bei den Europäischen Süßwassergarnelen hoffe, die ich letztes Jahr eingesetzt habe. Eigentlich ist die Pumpe unnötig. Es läuft auch ohne sie alles zu meiner größten Zufriedenheit 
Falls irgendwann die Folie kaputt geht, möchte ich ihn gerne vergrößern, weil er permanent zugewuchert ist. Deshalb habe ich auch regelmäßig Teichpflanzen in kleinen Mengen abzugeben 

Meine Hobbys sind meine Familie, mein Mann, mein Garten, mein Teich, meine Aquarien, schwimmen, Drachenboot fahren, wandern und Nordic Walking
Hoffe auf netten und regen Austausch in diesem Forum.

Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Servus Monika

Schön dich hier zu sehen  

Herzlich Willkommen  

Freue mich schon auf einen regen Meinungsaustausch


----------



## jojo1975 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika,

Erstmal Willkommen!

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht sehr natürlich aus. Da sieht man wieder einmal dass es wirklich nicht auf die Größe ankommt.

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken nächstes Jahr __ Moderlieschen in meinen Teich zu setzen der auch nicht sehr gross ist, vermehren die sich nicht zu stark für einen kleinen Teich?

Gruß aus Luxemburg,
Alex


----------



## urausb (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo,
auch von mir noch ein Willkommen.
Aus Unterfranken mit 63er PLZ, da können wir uns ja Teichpflanzen zuwerfen.
Wo genau kommst Du denn her?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei, allemiteinander 
@ Digicat, ja, schaun mer mal 
@ jojo1975 naja, letztes Jahr habe ich mich sehr über den ersten nachwuchs gefreut  Glaube aber, das die da




Sich einige holen
@urausb nördlich vom Bayrischen Nizza ;-) Wie ist den der anfang von Deiner Postleitzahl?

VG Monika


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika, 

Willkommen hier im Forum ! 

Zu Deinem Teich fällt mir nur folgendes ein: "                            ".
Ich bin schlichtweg sprachlos. Ein Echtes Idyll ! 

Wolf


----------



## urausb (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *



			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> @urausb nördlich vom Bayrischen Nizza ;-) Wie ist den der anfang von Deiner Postleitzahl?
> 
> VG Monika



Ahh,
Aschebersch. Meine Frau meinte, das hätte auch Miltenberg sein können. Google spuckt AB aus. Wir kommen aus Wiesen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Danke danke 
Aus der Perspektive sieht er schon ein bisschen kleiner aus





VG Monika


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

klein ja, aber auch fein und mit viel liebe angelegt.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei
@Uwe, ja hast recht  . Wiesen ist ja echt nicht weit  
Gibt viele 63er Postleitzahlen. das kann hier in der Gegend überall sein...bis ins hessische rein.

VG Monika


----------



## niri (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

hi monika,

auch von mir noch herzlich :Willkommen2 im forum!

dein teich ist wunderschön  !

lg
ina


----------



## ron (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei Monika,

auch von mir ein :willkommen. 

Ich kann mir den anderen nur anschliessen. Ich bin immer wieder imponiert darüber, wie Leute auf dem geringsten Raum so was tolles anlegen können. Einige an Pflanzen habe ich auch wiedererkannt, weil sie auch hier im Norden wachsen. 

Schön wäre es auch zu sehen wie der Garten sonst noch aussieht. Ich finde es geht eine unglaubliche Faszination von so einem Naturteich aus. Ist es doch ein Ausdruck von einem enormen Lebenswillen. Hier könnte ich ja glatt philosofisch werden! Wenn für Leben zurechtgelegt wird, entsteht eben auch was tolles. Und so schnell. Plötzlich ist die Libelle und/oder der Frosch da. Manchmal anscheinend aus dem nichts.

Ich war auch bevor ich von diesem Forum wusste von Wasser im Garten begeistert, aber das Forum hat mir noch einmal mehr von vielen Sachen bewusst gemacht. Hier gibt es Leute mit unglaublich viel Ahnung von und sehr viel Liebe für das was lebt.

Es ist einfach eine Wonne hier zu verweilen. Fast so schön wie draussen am Teich. (Aber nur fast ) 

Vielleicht ist es noch mal angebracht die Moderatoren zu loben, die das hier alles möglich machen. Die müssen da wahnsinnig viel Zeit reinstecken.


Hoffe es geht dir wie mir hier im Forum!


 

LG

Ron


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo, ja, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe in dem Forum, zeugt doch von allerhand Sachverstand. Auch ist der Ton hier angemessen, Enthusiasmus und Temperament ist ja nicht unbedingt gleich Negativ zu werten, solange die Leute wieder auf den Teppich bzw. an den Teich zurück finden. Da hab ich schon andere Foren kennengelernt. Habe eine ganze Weile gesucht, bis ich was gefunden habe, was lohnt sich anzumelden. Das Forum in dem ich seit Anfang meines Teiches war, wurde wohl über Winter abgeschaltet. Dort war wie wohl in vielen Foren in der kalten Saison tote Hose und so hab ich es nicht mitbekommen Werde bei Gelegenheit mal die Leute befragen, von denen ich glaube, das sie auch dort zuhause waren...

Ja, es ist unglaublich, wie schnell die Tiere so eine sterile Pflütze finden. Die erste __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist schon um die Folie gesaust, als noch garkein Wasser drin war 
So, muß schluß machen für heute, wir gehen jetzt noch ein bisschen weg...

VG Monika


----------



## Marlowe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Moin Monika!

HERZLICHST WILLKOMMEN und begrüßt!

Dein Teich ist ein herrliches Stückchen Grün, sieht nach Erholung aus.

Alles Beste und guten Start!


Marlowe


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika,

:willkommen hier und Grüße nach Unterfranken.

Freut mich zu lesen, dass die Frankentruppe weiter verstärkt wird.


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen   

Ich glaube, wir sind uns im anderen Forum schon einmal über dem Weg gelaufen.  

Die Franken werden immer mehr


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

hi


> Die Franken werden immer mehr



jo...ich ziehe die magisch an. 

ein herzliches willkommen auch von mir


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei, danke für die freundliche Begrüßung 

Ja Eugen, ich glaub, wir waren zusammen in dem Forum, das jetzt geschlossen ist. Weißt Du was da passiert ist? Kannst mir ja auch eine PN schreiben, wenn das nix für andere Ohren äh Augen ist.

Meine __ Krebsschere hab ich glaub ich von Dir  Sind die Pflänzlich von mir auch gut angegangen?

Na die Franken scheinen ja gut vertreten zu sein  Ist nicht nur hier im Teichforum so 

Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## Eugen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika,



			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Eugen, ich glaub, wir waren zusammen in dem Forum, das jetzt geschlossen ist. Weißt Du was da passiert ist? Kannst mir ja auch eine PN schreiben, wenn das nix für andere Ohren äh Augen ist.



guggst du hier



			
				Biotopfan schrieb:
			
		

> Meine __ Krebsschere hab ich glaub ich von Dir  Sind die Pflänzlich von mir auch gut angegangen?



Ja,die war von mir  
und deine sind auch gut angegangen. 

BTW: hast du noch Kontakt zu jemanden aus "der-teich.de" ??


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei, ne, hab keinen Kontakt mehr. Wir haben ja nicht über E-mail komuniziert. Deshalb sind alle Kontakte abgerissen. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja wenigstens ungefähr, was los ist. Mein Teichthread, mit den Pflanzen und Tierbestandslisten sind natürlich jetzt auch ab über die Wupper :-( Da muß ich wohl in einer ruhigen Minute mal in mich gehen und das Ding wieder neu schreiben. Idiotischerweise habe ich es auch nicht in Word kopiert...

Viele Grüße


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika!

  Wirklich super schön dein Teich!

Wir sind auch erst seit kurzem Teichbesitzer und mich interessiert besonders dein kleiner Wasserfall, kannst du mir einen Tipp geben wie du den gebaut hast, denn wir sind momentan auch dran etwas Bewegung ins Wasser zu bringen. Welche Steine hast du verwendet?  Freu mich auf deine Antwort.

Liebe Grüße Nicole


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei, freut mich, wenn Dir mein kleiner Wasserfall gefällt  
Als erstes haben wir vom Aushub einen kleinen Hügel geformt, über den wir die eine Ecke von der Teichfolie drübergelegt haben. Dann haben wir im STeinbruch für´n Appel und ´n Ei Porphyrsteine in verschiedenen Größen geholt.
Dann Porphyrplatten aus dem Baumarkt, die normal für Terassen und Höfe genommen werden. 
Dann die Teichfolie nochmal angehoben, Terassen geformt und die Platten so eingepasst, das sie leicht nach vorne kippen(sonst läuft das Wasser hintendurch über die Folie;-). Die Platten haben wir immer so hingelegt, das unten eine scharfe Abrisskante entsteht, damit das Wasser breit runterläuft und nicht im Rinsal. Ach ja, die Folie, die wir an der andern Ecke abgeschnitten haben, haben wir noch drunter gelegt, damit die scharfen Steine kein Loch reinmachen. Dann immerwieder mit dem Gartenschlauch kontrolliert, wie das Wasser läuft und nachgebessert. War ein größerer "Äkt" aber wir haben mitbekommen, wie ein Nachbar einfach angefangen hat seine Steine zu vermauern und er sich hinterher furchtbar geärgert hat, das das Wasser nicht so lief wie es sollte . Außerdem hat er eine Pumpe, die für einen 2 m breiten Bach reichen würde:crazy Wenn die Pumpe an ist, ist im Umkreis von 2 Metern alles nass und der Teich läuft leer. Typischer Fall von auf den Verkäufer verlassen 
Wir haben dann wieder den Gartenschlauch bemüht, so eingestellt, das er genauso läuft wie er soll und dann mit Hilfe einer Gießkanne und einer Uhr ausgerechnet, wieviel Wasser die Stunde laufen soll. 





Dann muß man noch den Höhenunterschied messen und kann anhand der "Pumpenkennlinie" auf der Verpackung im Laden gucken, wieviel bei einem bestimmten Höhenunterschied ankommt. Die Schlauchlänge spielt da auchnoch eine Rolle...
Meine Pumpe kann man auchnoch in der Stärke verstellen, damit noch was geht, wenn sie verdreckt ist...
Achja, und dann noch die Steine auf den Hügel dekorieren und den Schlauch ein bisschen verstecken und bepflanzen... Fertig 

Ich wollte nicht mauern, weil ich manchmal gerne was umdekoriere. Beton ist so endgültig. Aber das muß jeder selber wissen. Im 2 Jahr war es spannend, ob der Frost was verschoben hat. Lief aber wieder genauso, also kein Problem 
Achja, und einen Neuen Liegestuhl hab ich mir dann noch gekauft




Damit ich da meine Kaffeepause machen kann 

VG Monika


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika!

Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht! Hört sich wirklich nicht so einfach an, aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich super!
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie habt ihr das mit der Kapillarsperre gemacht? Die Folie hochgestellt und mit Steinen dekoriert? Und wie habt ihr den Schlauch oben beim Entspringen des Wassers befestigt? Liegt er auf der obersten Platte und ist dann mit dem großen Stein verdeckt? Also die Steine sind nur plaziert worden und nicht mit Zement oder Beton befestigt? Das wäre mir auch sympatisch, wenn das hält.
Also dein Liegestuhl ist natürlich auch noch genial, Kaffeepause ruft !!! 
Bei uns dauert das drumherum noch ein bisschen aber gut Ding will Weile haben!

Liebe Grüße Nicole (aus Stuttgart, also um 2 Ecken):cu


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hei, bei mir ist die Folie über einen Wall gelegt , nach unten geschlagen und mit Kies belegt. Vorne bei den Platten bin ich nicht ganz zurfrieden, weil die Falten das Wasser rausziehen und permanent das Wasser zu niedrig ist. Das wollt ich noch abgraben, mit der Folie auslegen, auf  Pflastersteinengröße und die Folie dann von hinten über die Pflastersteine legen und die Platten wieder drauf. Aber von alleine macht sich das halt nicht und mittlerweile habe ich Angst,das die folie schon so steif ist, das sie bricht???  Hinten ist die Folie so aufgestellt und mit Steinen verklemmt, das kein Wasser rauslaufen kann...Also ca.5cm über Wasserspiegel...
Hier der Rohbau ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Vorne unter die Platten hab ich auchnoch ein bisschen Erde, damit sie schräg nach oben liegen... Insgesammt wurde der Wasserstand im Teich noch ein bisschen angehoben mit Rand abflachen und an andern Stellen noch ein bisschen unterfüttern... Folie wurde halt auchnoch abgeschnitten...
Hat nochmal ca. 15cm ausgemacht 

VG Monika


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika!

Also dein vorher - nachher  

Wir haben die Folie im Kies aufgestellt als Kapillarsperre. Bei dem Erdhügel weiß ich aber nicht so recht wie das funktionieren soll  
Vor allem würde mich dein Wassereinlauf noch interessieren, kannst du da vielleicht noch ein spezielles Bildchen machen ? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe!

Fröhliches Kaffeepäuschen bei Traumtemperaturen am Traumteich  

Liebe Grüße Nicole


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hellau Allemiteinander par4
Aktuelle Bauernregel...
Wenn´s im Februar stürmt und schneit, ist der Frühling nichtmehr weit
Sooo, schaun mer mal nach dem Teich...erstmal den Hang runter...




Ja wo is er denn?




Wie es wohl den __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen und __ Schnecken geht??? Ist schon seit November zugefroren... und über einen Eisfreihalter hätte sich der Winter kaputtgelacht...

Und hier wird ein Gemüsegarten vermutet???





Wie soll man da anfangen auszusähen???
Die Bilder sind zwar nicht von heute, aber heute Nacht hat es wieder kräftig geschneit und es hat -4,5°...
So schön es ist, aber das wird Eng im März...

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Faschingssonntag, zieht Euch warm an hide

VG Monika


----------



## axel (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo Monika

Schöne Winterfotos 
Da bin ich auch gespannt wie es Deinen Fischen geht . Bei 80 cm Wassertiefe und ner Eisdicke von 20 cm bei uns bleibt nicht viel Platz . Hoffentlich gehts Ihnen gut :beten
Ich kann Dir aber sagen das es meinen Moderlischen und Bitterlingen noch gut geht .
Hab immer mal wieder ein Loch in die Eisdecke mit einem Wassertopf geschmolzen um nachzusehen .
Hier noch ein Tip wie Du schon aussähen kannst 

 

Das sind meine ersten Kohlrabi . Es ist aber ein Feldversuch. Ich sähe jetzt jeden Monat ein paar Kohlrabis und pflanze die an verschiedenen Standorten aus. 
Eigentlich sind jetzt ja erst Paprika und Tomaten auf der Fensterbank auszusähen .
Ich hoffe die Samentüten kommen bald .

lg
axel


----------



## Dr.J (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Also Monika,
ich will ja ned __ unken, aber ein Teich mit 80 cm und Fischen drin bei den Temperaturen?. 
Ich denke mal, dass er ziemlich bis unten durchgefroren ist. Also viel Platz für die Fischli, wenn überhaupt, bleibt da nicht mehr zum leben. 

Meiner ist 60 cm tief und den Winter durch mit einer Teichheizung bestückt und die hat jede Menge zu tun.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Viele Grüße aus Unterfranken *

Hallo, bei uns war es schon 20 Jahre mind. nichtmehr so kalt am Stück wie dieses Jahr...
Bis jetzt hat es immer gut geklappt mit den Fischis und Tieren...
Ist alles noch die erste "Garnitur"
Hab letzte Woche etwas Erde gebraucht und nachdem ich die ersten 15cm weggestemmt hatte, war der Boden darunter weich...
Die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt und werde jetzt definitiv kein Loch ins Eis kloppen oder eine Heizung reinhängen... Da müssen jetzt alle durch...
Auch die __ Molche, die normal  um diese Zeit bald mit den __ Schnecken unter dem Eis rumpaddeln...
Glaube daran, das mein Eisfreihalter mit Luftpumpe  nur die Schichtung durcheinanderbringt...
Der war nämlich vor 2 Jahren komplett reingefroren...Eigentlich sollte er das zufrieren ja verhindern, was ihm nicht gelang... Letztes Jahr hab ich ihn dann wieder weggelassen und den Fischen gings gut... keine Leichen, die nach dem Auftauen Bauchoben schwammen...
Es handelt sich ja auchnicht um einen überbesetzten Goldfischteich, sondern um ein kleines Biotop, das das ganze Jahr sich selbst überlassen bleibt...kein Futter, keine Algenmittel, nur ab und zu Schere...
Werde berichten...
VG Monika

Ja Axel, auf der Fensterbank stehen schon die Schalen mit Paprika, und Salat ;-) 
So war das nicht gemeint... normal sähe ich um die Zeit Dicke  Bohnen, Karotten und ins Folienhaus Spinat und Pflücksalat...die wachsen bei mildem Wetter schon sehr schön...und am Ende März kann ich Anfangen Salat zu ernten...
Das kann dieses Jahr knicken...
Außerdem muß ich Obstbäume und Ziersträucher schneiden,neue Hügelbeete vorbereiten, Rasen betüddeln(nur den Zierrasen, die Wiese macht ja jetzt keine Arbeit), neue Natursteinmauern anlegen, Rasenkanten mit Bruchplatten verlegen usw... Mir fehlt dann wieder die Zeit hinten und vorne... Finde es sehr angenehm, im Februar in den Mittagsstunden draußen ein bisschen rumzuwurschteln...Im Moment bleibt da leider nur Schneeschippen Grmpf...


----------

